# Africa’s Top Ten Problems – And They Are Not Even The Ones You’re Thinking About!



## Vunderkind (Apr 24, 2014)

Contrary to what the ads and campaigns say, Africa is not poor. Africa is a rich continent inhabited by poor people. As soon as we can the poverty of the people, the jigsaw that is Africa will be resolved. 
Here, we will discuss ten of Africa’s problems, problems affecting the people’s ability to fix themselves and handle their destinies.

*1. The Poverty Porn:* Humanitarian organization like UNICEF, Doctors without Borders, and alike have done more damage to Africa than the marginal positive impact they supposedly have had.

*2. International Aid: *If foreign aid would develop any place, Africa will be the most developed continent in the world.

*3. International Medias: *The foreign portrayal of Africa in the media does more harm for the continent than good. 

*4. The Colonial Borders: *For one, there is even less post-indendence among African nations than before independence.

*5. Ignorance of the Books of Machiavelli, Hegel & Darwinism:* “The western elite that currently rules the world has 3 majors intellectuals influences: Machiavelli (How to rule over people with cynicism and deception), Hegel (using the Hegelian dialectic of history they consider the western civilization as the end of history) and Darwin (the Survival belongs to the fittest, therefore the white race should stay at the top and rule over other races).”

*6. The Rich Subaltern Mentality: *The Africans capable of ‘saving’ Africa are the ones who know ‘white’ people and this poses a problem. 

*7. Lack of Domestic Leadership Education: *Every standard society has a means of developing its leaders. Only people within the ecosystem are able to develop the range of experiences and skills required to steer it away from its hiccups towards its development.

*8. Lack of Science & Engineering Education: *There is a study that shows how colonial powers tend drastically reduce the study of science and engineering in the countries they have colonized. This ‘situation’ favors he study of literature and subaltern studies that make the African graduates just good enough to assist their ‘masters’ in running the colonies or occupied countries.

*9. Lack of International Intelligence Network: *The average African’s knowledge of the world is pretty limited. If this continues to be so, Africa will always experience a lag where trends come up and may never fully take advantage of things, strike while the iron is hot, so to speak where world-transforming trends come up. 

*10. The Crab Mentality/Judas Goat Situation:* “If you put several crabs into a bucket, and if one of them begins to crawl out, one or more of the other crabs will put it back down and prevent its escape. It’s called Crab Mentality.”

*Click here to read the original/full link*


----------

